# The Real Group



## Rog (Oct 23, 2007)

A brilliant a capella 5-some from Sweden. Sensationally good, imo, with a terrific bass on the bottom line. Have a listen to some samples. The album I have at the moment is "Stamning", Swedish folk songs, beautifully sung.

http://www.realgroup.se/page/3/15


----------

